# The New APR Open Intake System is Here!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*The Ultimate Open Carbon Fiber Intake System is Here!*

Details
Details
Details

The APR Open Carbon Fiber Intake System is the ultimate intake system for the 1.8T/2.0T Engine! We've maximized performance and sound dramatically by reducing pressure drop and increasing airflow. This translates to more horsepower and torque, and less physical strain on the turbocharger. The system looks great, sounds amazing, and produces more horsepower and torque you can feel.




Our beautiful carbon fiber intake system does away with the closed airbox design and uses a massive 7" washable and reusable cotton filter with a frontal inlet and 4" rear outlet. This was necessary to limit pressure drop across the factory system and maximize airflow, while allowing you to fully hear the engine breathe! The massive filter provides excellent filtration. By oversizing the filter, we're able to limit pressure drop without sacrificing filtration. This is made possible through the use of greatly increased filter surface area. Carbon fiber not only looks great, but it allows us to make a complex and organic heat shield shape that keeps hot air pushed through the frontal radiator away from the intake tract. Furthermore carbon fiber allows us to limit wall thickness on the intake pipe, maximizing the pipe's internal diameter and thus airflow. Lastly, carbon fiber retains heat less than other materials, such as metal, making it ideal for performance.






*Flow Bench and Power Testing*



The factory intake system simply can’t match the performance of our intake system. The full factory frontal airbox only flows 521 CFM at 28” of H2O. We improved this by 60% with our open airbox, which flows 833 CFM by comparison! However, it’s important to always look at the intake system as a whole as flow numbers alone don’t always speak to the broader picture. The factory turbocharger can only flow just under 400 CFM through the factory opening, and any intake system will lessen maximum flow. The goal is to minimize all restrictions before the turbocharger as much as possible to maximize performance. The full factory system brings this down to 275 CFM, or 31% less. The full APR System (Open airbox, rear pipe, and turbo inlet pipe), bring this down to 345 CFM, which is only 13% less, or a 25% improvement over stock! This directly translates to more power you can feel. Our full bolt on APR Tuned S3 saw max gains of 12 AWHP and 13 AWFT-LBS of torque using the full intake system compared to stock! These are solid gains that make a noticeable difference in performance!

*Photos*



Fits:

1.8T / 2.0T Ea888 Gen 3 (Excludes Gen 3B with MAF sensor behind airbox). 

MQB Platform: New A3/S3, Q3, TT/TTS, Arteon, Golf/GTI/R, Jetta GLI, Leon/Cupra, Octavia, and many more European models. 

*Pricing and Parts*

Details
Details
Details


----------

